
Augur protocol leads to Ethereum-based ‘assassination market’ - cryptobeanbaby
https://bitnewsbot.com/augur-protocol-leads-to-ethereum-based-assassination-market/
======
bumholio
This is not an assassination market, it's a prediction market, but it can well
work as an assassination market. If an universally reviled person has an 1:2
bet against him, this would not incentivize killers to take the huge risks of
an assassination only to double their money.

Instead, they would be incentivized to kill other persons for whom players are
betting they will live. On the other hand, players know that, so they will
never bet against an assassination, except in the case they really do want to
lose, thus transferring their loses as payment to the assassin.

------
flipp3r
When you have to put "assassination market" in quotes because you know that's
not what it is. By pure coincidence the journalist finds a "new market" where
a whole _single person_ is betting on whether DJT will survive 2018. Truely
groundbreaking, shocking.

Besides being absolutely nothing new; The realer versions of this have existed
on the deep web for over 5 years where people could bet with BTC
(assmkedzgorodn7o).

~~~
dclowd9901
So because that’s not strictly what it’s called, it can’t be used for that.
You can’t be that naive.

~~~
brian_cloutier
What your parent is trying to say is that this is not yet a real problem. It
is a "market" of one person.

Maybe Augur could potentially be used this way. It is not currently being used
this way. This article is trying very hard to rile you up about these
dangerous assassination markets but is pretty dishonest about the fact that
it's talking about a possibility, not a reality.

It's also not like Augur has suddenly made assassination markets possible,
they already exist and the world has failed to come to an end because of it.

------
dmurray
If you're not just trying to cause outrage, you use more neutral language like
"die" instead of "be killed" in your definition of the market. And really, for
a functioning market you need a number of bettors who aren't actively involved
in assassinating or preventing assassinations.

------
dajohnson89
I heard that there's a feature which allows you to flag a prediction on Augur
as "unethical"?

------
GW150914
Given that tontines are illegal in the US and much of the world, this seems
risky even if you’re able to ignore any moral dimension.

------
VectorLock
Its not Jim Bell's Assassination Politics but we're getting there.

------
KasianFranks
More proof that crypto is bad

------
1996
I fail to see the problem of having working markets.

If anything, it is helpful for the target: they can know when to invest money
to protect themselves, and collect on the failing prediction.

~~~
ur-whale
Not to mention the fact that collecting on an assassination "bet" is likely a
prosecutable offense in most places.

------
cryptobeanbaby
I'll assume this is flagged because it's not favorable to broadcast this
feature to the public, and "investors" aka HODLers here at Hackernews would
want to hide this event.

